# My Goats



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey all,

I just want to say how unique my doelings baas are. My brown doeling has a deep. rattling baaa; it makes me think of a goats addicted to smoking, and my smaller, white doeling has a baa that sounds like a baby crying, it is a truly heartbreaking call for my attention.

Thats all,


CC


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep...we've got one that screams really high, one that screams really low, a wether who still sounds like a kid, a boerxnubi who can burst your eardrums, a nubi who goes "mmmaaah" instead of "baaah," and a handful who hardly ever say a word.  Each their own little personality, and all different.

Goats are neat, aren't they?


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 14, 2009)

They are, we have had them for about two months now, and they are doing great! They are both twin sisters. They are 6 months old now, and I was wondering, do you think it would be safe to have one of them bred next spring??


----------



## lilhill (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a doe that sounds like a turkey.


----------



## Laney (Aug 14, 2009)

You should wait until they are a year to 18 months to breed them.  If they will be a year old then it should be Ok.  What kind of goats are they?  Some goats are seasonal breeders so you might not be able to breed her until next August.  Pygmies can breed year round so you could breed her as soon as she was a year if she was a pygmy.  You need to research her breed and see if she is a seasonal breeder.

Laney


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a wether who sounds like a teenage boy who's voice is changing.  He starts out low, then it cracks and goes high.  Cracks me up every time!


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 15, 2009)

We have pygmies. But I have yet to see her go into heat, is she too young?


----------



## lilhill (Aug 15, 2009)

If they are six months old, you've just missed their heat cycles.  They are plenty old enough to be cycling.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 15, 2009)

Our brown one has a swollen area, and it is sorta pink [ she has dark skin] does that mean she is in heat?


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 15, 2009)

My oldest doe (1year) has a very mature deep normal  baaa my younger doe (10 months) has a normal voice that is not quite as deep as my oldest doe my youngest doe (5months) has a cry like a newborn baby  my wether (5-6 month) has a real low Baaa and my 10 month old buck sounds like a teen voice cracking he sounds like a girl lol


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 15, 2009)

The most favored Nub doe here, KNOWS it, and she even sounds like the "Princess" she is.  Everyone else says, "Baaaa" and she says, "Meeeh" in a verrry girly voice.
You hear a chorus of "Baaaaah" and then one late "meeeeeeeh" every time, and I still smile.
She's the doe in my avi, by the way...my dh says she looks like a cow, maybe she's trying to sound like one, too.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

Hehehe!  My doe Patience (the one that is my avatar) is ALL girl.  We joke that she's the princess, too.  Her favorite color is pink, and she likes bubble gum, smiley faces and pandas.  ;-)

I'm not kidding - she really is that kind of girl.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 16, 2009)

Cottage Cheese said:
			
		

> Our brown one has a swollen area, and it is sorta pink [ she has dark skin] does that mean she is in heat?


Could be.  One of the indicators is a swollen vulva.  Does she have any discharge?


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 16, 2009)

She did a month ago, but I only saw it 4 a day.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 16, 2009)

My newest doeling said "maaa" at first, then it was "BLAH!!!" for a looooong time.  It was so clear and loud and funny, the neighbors even remarked on it, everyone got a giggle from her funny sounds.  Then one day, it suddenly changed to "meh," slightly more grown-up.  I said "blah" to her for a couple of weeks, trying to get her to switch back!  Must've kept the neighbors chuckling and shaking their heads.....


----------



## lilhill (Aug 16, 2009)

Cottage Cheese said:
			
		

> She did a month ago, but I only saw it 4 a day.


You're probably just missing her cycles.  When the weather cools down more, she'll probably come into a raging heat that may be hard to ignore.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Aug 16, 2009)

I think she may be still in it right NOW. She has be baaaing all day, even after being fed and given attention !!!!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 17, 2009)




----------

